# Unable to get into chat due to JAVA not installed.



## afulkerson (Jan 14, 2007)

I tried to get into chat last night and it said that JAVA was not installed.

In the process of trying to find out what the problem is I have done the following:

Cleared all cookies.
Uninstalled and reinstalled JAVA.
Uninstalled and reinstalled IE9.

I have JAVA 6.31 installed and the jave web site has an applet that checks if jave is installed and working ok and it does run and returns the level of JAVA, windows and that the processor that is running.

Does anybody know what Dbstalk.com is checking to determine if JAVA is installed or not.

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

Usually it's bad cache that causes this. Uninstalling won't remedy it either. Try this: http://www.java.com/en/download/help/plugin_cache.xml

If that doesn't work clear your browser temp files and cookies as well. I just tested this and it works fine with IE 9 and the latest Java 6 update.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

CERT Member ??


----------



## afulkerson (Jan 14, 2007)

Shades228 said:


> Usually it's bad cache that causes this. Uninstalling won't remedy it either. Try this: http://www.java.com/en/download/help/plugin_cache.xml
> 
> If that doesn't work clear your browser temp files and cookies as well. I just tested this and it works fine with IE 9 and the latest Java 6 update.


I found out what was causing the problem. Somehow "activeX filtering" had gotten turned on and after I turned it off Chat was back to running again.


----------



## afulkerson (Jan 14, 2007)

SayWhat? said:


> CERT Member ??


CERT = Community Emergency Response Team

We assist the police, fire fighters and other first responders in an emergency.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

OK, different CERT (which is why I despise acronyms).


----------



## afulkerson (Jan 14, 2007)

SayWhat? said:


> OK, different CERT (which is why I despise acronyms).


CERT is part of FEMA not Homeland Security. Have you ever seen the manual that has a listing of Goverment Acronyms, quite thick.


----------

